# DIY Rerailer



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

I did a couple quick searches and have not seen where anyone has done this, but surely someone has. I'm looking for plans for a DIY rerailer for HO & N scales for my son to use until he gets the hang of a fixing each wheel truck onto the rails properly. He gets discouraged when he can't get them to fit the rails...especially w/ N scale. I'm sure we've all been there before though...

I'm thinking of a block of wood made like the plastic rerailers I've seen for sale. Yes, I could pay for one but thought it would be cool to build one from scrap wood I have. Also thinking it would be even cooler if the same DIY rerailer could be made to use for both N & HO scales.

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have seen plastic ramps or wedges that you could probably make out of wood..the bottom had grooves that ft the track, and on top there were two grooves slightly narrower that that wheel flanges dropped into... a little sideways wiggles, and down onto the track with all wheelsets lined up...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's one that works great for n scale...and you can
enjoy the source...the cold fact is you will have it licked.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e-9dJ_JPoY

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder if a doctor's tongue depressor would be the correct width for HO track......?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I've used Don's post suggestion so I know that works never saw the video, but I've also 'poked' rapido couplers apart with an ice pick.

Tongue depressor is a little too wide for HO but it can certainly be trimmed to fit.

Sure can't beat the price for either!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rix (I think), makes a portable railer. Put the narrow end between the ties, put the car or loco on the wide end and gently slide it on. Remove the railer. Done.

Edit: just checked. It is Rix, it's called the Rail-It, and cost $4.00 for either HO or N.


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the thoughts / suggestions


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a couple of those Rix Rail-it, work pretty good.
Keep one near hard to get to places.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Edit: just checked. It is Rix, it's called the Rail-It, and cost $4.00 for either HO or N.


$4 is good, but not as nice as zilch. I think that was the point the OP was making.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm gonna do it. I've got extra sticks from our kids' projects. I used them to make my DIY magnetic de-coupler. Modeled after Rix. Popsicle sticks are going to put Rix out of business. LOL!


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

hokie1525 said:


> I'm gonna do it. I've got extra sticks from our kids' projects. I used them to make my DIY magnetic de-coupler. Modeled after Rix. Popsicle sticks are going to put Rix out of business. LOL!


Post pics when you're done or a video of it actually working. I saw the one video someone posted but curious if your plan is the same. I'd like to see the DIY magnetic de-coupler too.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

jfynyson said:


> Post pics when you're done or a video of it actually working. I saw the one video someone posted but curious if your plan is the same. I'd like to see the DIY magnetic de-coupler too.


Magnetic De-coupler thread


For the re-railer, I'll probably just electric sand the edges to fit, and taper. I don't think it will be much work.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> $4 is good, but not as nice as zilch. I think that was the point the OP was making.


Zilch is an illusion, often overhyped by those who proudly wear the "Model Railroading On the Cheap" badge of honor. There is ALWAYS a tradeoff between time, cost, and quality. Zero time and $4 cost may be an an attractive tradeoff. At minimum wage here in CT, that's less than 1/2 hour. My time is considerably more valuble. The point is to allow the OP to make an informed decision on his own Cost / Schedule / Quality analysis, not encouraging the purchase of more stuff.


----------

